# 2015 Indoor Decor Pics



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Every year we have an official indoor decor thread and I don't think anyone has started it yet so here we go. 
I don't have a lot done yet so more to come.


----------



## Papa Emeritus (Nov 14, 2013)

Just the fireplace mantle for now. Halloween tree goes up next weekend.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Looks great. I love the haunted house photo above the mantle.


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

love that scene booswife,cool spookytown setup papa!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

boo, love your Poe vignette, looks perfect. I have the Poe bust too, doing a Poe theme and I hope mine looks as good.
Papa E, love the haunted village, where did you get the large house? and who is that standing in front of it? Michael?


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

Good job everyone. I am waaaaaayyyyyy to lazy to decorate inside and out. 

Marie


----------



## Teresa.Macabre (Aug 8, 2015)

Finished up the living room tonight by adding the lights. Didn't get every corner pictured but there will be more taken soon with the rest of the house.


----------



## Teresa.Macabre (Aug 8, 2015)

Papa Emeritus said:


> Just the fireplace mantle for now. Halloween tree goes up next weekend.


That looks great! And also wanted to say good choice in your username.. love Ghost!


----------



## Papa Emeritus (Nov 14, 2013)

booswife02 said:


> Looks great. I love the haunted house photo above the mantle.





spookydave said:


> love that scene booswife,cool spookytown setup papa!





disembodiedvoice said:


> boo, love your Poe vignette, looks perfect. I have the Poe bust too, doing a Poe theme and I hope mine looks as good.
> Papa E, love the haunted village, where did you get the large house? and who is that standing in front of it? Michael?





Teresa.Macabre said:


> That looks great! And also wanted to say good choice in your username.. love Ghost!


Thanks all! The Myers house is a small scale replica that a gentleman makes and sells. Standing in front is the 7" Michael Myers movie maniacs figure. Your setup is great Teresa.Macabre. Ghost is one of my favorite bands as well. Keep an eye out for how I'll incorporate Ghost into my Halloween theme this year.


----------



## Kingofpain86 (Apr 19, 2015)

Still a lot of stuff to come up, but here's some of what we have so far


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

aahh, you guys are making me feel like a slacker my bins are still sitting in my dining room half unpacked, lol


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Looking absolutely SPOOKTACULAR!


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

Just the beginning, looks so much better at night


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

Just a quick pic from inside! Not finished yet, but more to come!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Everyone's houses are looking Spooktacular!
Here's my dining room. I don't have the lights hooked up yet and I need to lift the tombstones up on the mantle. Can't see them very well.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Love what everyone's done so far.  I'm still in the process of decorating though I've had the tree and a few other things out for a few weeks now!  I just keep finding more and there's no way I'm going to get it all out this year!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

It's hard Lizzy when you have so much. I'm the same way. I'm trying to get rid of anything I don't put out this year.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I love how everyone is decorating! I will have to get some photos taken to share of how my house is done up  I absolutely love how creative everyone is


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yes, please get some pics for us


----------



## Goog (Sep 3, 2012)

This is really making me excited to get started.


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Everyone's looks awesome!
I've got a project night on Friday so I can't put anything up until after that!


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Great job everyone!!!! ? 

Booswife I love your tablecloth where did you buy it??


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I did get my little glass cabinet put up this week...


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

offmymeds said:


> I did get my little glass cabinet put up this week...
> View attachment 257200


Love, love, love the vintage Halloween items and display!


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

offmymeds said:


> I did get my little glass cabinet put up this week...
> View attachment 257200


love the vintage!


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Lukewa said:


> Just a quick pic from inside! Not finished yet, but more to come!
> View attachment 256777


I love this set up but now I'm even more bummed that I haven't been able to find the Deadger bust! I don't have any busts and just really like how this one is suggestive of a spooky Halloween vibe without being a monster or a specific character. I've been looking, but no luck. He looks quite regal on your display though!


----------



## Alexscaresme (Jul 17, 2015)

Ooooooh I can't wait for more! I'm trying not to be a slacker. You guys will motivate me with your pics.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

The clowns are fantastic!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks spookyBella it's from Victorian Trading Company called Midnight Ride. There is a serving plate that matches. I got them on sale over the summer. Here's the link &#55356;&#57219;
http://www.victoriantradingco.com/search.asp?q=Midnight+ride


QUOTE=Spookybella977;1794232]Great job everyone!!!! ? 

Booswife I love your tablecloth where did you buy it??[/QUOTE]


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

So I'm almost done with my Poe Inspired living room. I can't find my tree skirt and Poe Ornaments :/ misplaced 
Anyway here's what I have so far for my 2015 living room


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ugh...I hate sideways pics


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

And yep more


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

And the last two of the living room


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

That all looks superb. Very restrained and tasteful.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

And here's my potion table. Not in the pis but it's beside the entertainment center


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

It all looks lovely, Booswife, but I have to say that the raven on the tree limb really sets an awesome tone for your potions table! It seems so sinister, watching over the potions! Mwah ha ha ha ha! If he were mine, I'd probably add a tiny red jewel to his eye(s), just for that extra bit of spook!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

DAMN everyone's done such a cool job i am so envious , my eldest daughters birthday is in October and i made a vow a few years ago that i wouldn't turn the house into a Halloween haven until after her birthday and every year it kills me waiting .... and by the way mrincredibletou' your house is DAMN scary let alone in the dark , full credit to you , and booswife02 , i really really love the Poe busts , there my favorite , you done such a cool job everyone .


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

mdna2014 said:


> View attachment 257203
> View attachment 257204



I adore your Halloween tree! So nice to see other decorated Halloween trees, i have one as well.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Some kitchen photos for this year.


























I still love this little guy that our son painted when he was younger.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I went pretty insane in my kitchen. Maybe next year I should scale back a little haha...


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

It's a lot of stuff


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

booswife, you have a great space above your kitchen cabinets for decorating!


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

This thread is so inspiring. Awesome decorating skills all around!


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

Not as awesome as what you guys have but here's mine.


----------



## GOMG (Aug 7, 2014)

Somehow I totally missed this thread! So much jaw dropping goodies on display I wish we all lived on the same block. Here are some pics I just posted in a seperate thread of our indoor display the Decrepit Dimestore: 
Gris


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

booswife02 said:


> It's a lot of stuff


It is indeed a lot of stuff, but you've coordinated your decor beautifully, so it looks cohesive, and _not_ at all like just _stuff_. You've done a lovely job!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I love seeing everyone's pics! Wish I could visit everyone's house haha


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Several years ago, I made a 6 ft. skeleton out of one of those gates used to keep the babies off the stairs. The collapsible wooden finger pinching type of gate that look kind of like this XXXX. I dug it out of the trash. I wish I had taken pictures.


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

Halloweena said:


> I adore your Halloween tree! So nice to see other decorated Halloween trees, i have one as well.


thanks so much! can you post yours?


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

booswife02 said:


> I went pretty insane in my kitchen. Maybe next year I should scale back a little haha...
> View attachment 257605
> 
> View attachment 257606
> ...


never scale back!


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

GOMG said:


> Somehow I totally missed this thread! So much jaw dropping goodies on display I wish we all lived on the same block. Here are some pics I just posted in a seperate thread of our indoor display the Decrepit Dimestore:
> Gris


I truly hate you! Beistle and blow molds...this is so awesome! love it!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

GOMG I want to sit in your living room and watch Halloween tv  I love it!!!

p.s. I realllllly love that you used the record player as part of your décor! Its awesome!!!


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

That is awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Since my house is all gothy with extraneous curtains between rooms, fussy furniature, and skulls and bats everywhere year round I have to do SOMETHING to mark the season. Mostly I just put more glittery stuff out which would just become a dust ball if left out all year, and I hang loose gauze on things... usually with more glittery stuff. 









All black curtains, they are pretty much ALL black curtains, get this treatment. Unl;ess they are easliy cat accessible which means NOPE.


----------



## Teresa.Macabre (Aug 8, 2015)

GOMG said:


> Somehow I totally missed this thread! So much jaw dropping goodies on display I wish we all lived on the same block. Here are some pics I just posted in a seperate thread of our indoor display the Decrepit Dimestore:
> Gris


I LOVE EVERYTHING! It's like a blow mold heaven! And I really like how you have everything setup... well done indeed!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

WOW mdna2014 , thats about all i can say i love your pumpkin collection , amazing .


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Everyones Decorations look GREAT. Makes me want to get started but better not do it at 1:15 am or I won't go to bed all night.LOL


----------



## Kingofpain86 (Apr 19, 2015)

Here's another shot of our entryway, from our Halloween-updated living room:


----------



## GOMG (Aug 7, 2014)

mdna2014 said:


> I truly hate you! Beistle and blow molds...this is so awesome! love it!


HAHAHA well thank you for the abundance of hate lol. Thanks I am glad you dig my display it was fun to do.


----------



## GOMG (Aug 7, 2014)

booswife02 said:


> GOMG I want to sit in your living room and watch Halloween tv  I love it!!!
> 
> p.s. I realllllly love that you used the record player as part of your décor! Its awesome!!!


Thanks Booswife02 I love to play vinyls and that record player gets some use


----------



## Ellie13 (Sep 1, 2012)

I am NOT going in a house with clowns! Shudder.....


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Love all the blow molds!!!!

Beautiful tree mdna!!!!!! 

Great pics everyone!!!!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ellie13 said:


> I am NOT going in a house with clowns! Shudder.....


A clown's only goal in life is to bring joy to the masses, of course. As evidenced by this happy chap...









Many excellent setups shown. Without getting into anything personal, I will simply say that my items are packed away and will not be on display this year, but I hope to be in a better mindset by this time next year and also participating in this sort of thread.


----------



## fanboy (Mar 21, 2014)

Reposted below ...


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

The pictures aren't showing for me, Fanboy.
It looks like I need to kick it into high gear. So much to do. Love the inspirational pictures!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Looking at all of these awesome pictures is totally getting me pumped up for indoor decorating this weekend!!


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

mdna2014 said:


> thanks so much! can you post yours?


Ok I found a reeealy bad picture of last year's tree but here it is! It is a 6' dark silver skinny tree. This photo really does not do it justice. I am hoping to upgrade to one of the 6.5' full size black trees from Walmart this year since I have run out of room for new ornaments on this tree.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Halloweena I love your pic! the tree and all your decorations looks amazing!


----------



## fanboy (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Papa Emeritus (Nov 14, 2013)

All the red is actually orange. Just looks red from my camera phone.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

I must be dreaming! Those blow molds blow my mind! And the trees -- and decor in entryways - and fireplaces and and and....! Im awestruck! EVERYONE's decor is SUPERB! I have barely started! After not being able to decorate for two Octobers --- this is just the kick in the coffin I need to get back into the spirit! Excellent all!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Here is my mantle!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I decorated all day while my husband was gone to Chicago working a firework shoot. Here's some of my set ups. 

I decided to repaint all my old plastic pumpkins. They will go outside Halloween night with glowsticks in them.








These will also go outside on the 31st with our creatures who are still in storage inside the garage. 








Some of my paintings. 
















This is my favorite new project. I spray painted a mini Christmas tree into something way cooler!








My daughter hates spiders. Evil laugh!!
















Occasionally I actually make creepy pumpkins for me!


----------



## Sificts (Aug 12, 2015)

I will be adding pictures from all throughout the house room by room. I will be adding daylight pictures first, then moving onto night photos with everything lit up and spooky! This first batch of pictures are all from the living room. The theme here is vintage Halloween. If there are too many let me know and I will cut back on the amount of pictures I upload! 







ENTER THROUGH FRONT DOOR !!!







view as soon as you enter the door







look to the left







table detail







sconce detail







room overview 







small Halloween tree







stair landing







skelly







mantle

That is all for now. I will upload the rest of the rooms later today when I get home. See you soon!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Stochey, that mantle is supurb.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Sigh... I think my eyes are glowing green with jealousy over all the awesome photos showing how nice Deadgar looks in everyone's homes! I am really loving seeing all the fantastic photos though, and we got some of our indoor décor bins out of our shed this weekend & I'll hopefully get a bunch of stuff up soon.


----------



## Papa Emeritus (Nov 14, 2013)

Great pics so far everyone!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> Stochey, that mantle is supurb.


Thank you! 

Neither my husband or I really like fireplaces but I told him we always have to have one so I have a mantle to decorate!


----------



## jenrens (Sep 16, 2015)

That picture over the mantle is so spooky! It lights up? 
Great job - it looks eerily inviting!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I guess I will post a few of my pics. I have stuff all over the house, but here are a couple of the lit up display areas:

This is my potion bottle corner in my kitchen. I posted it last year, and it's mostly the same, but I rearranged a few things, added in some more crystals, a jar of Mugwort and two things I received as gifts recently...a poison apple and my mortar and pestle. Here is a daytime pic and a nighttime pic.


















We used to set up a huge Spooky Town display, but when we adopted our youngest cat, we had to stop, because she would destroy it and run away with the little parts, I'm sure, lol. I have missed it for years now. We added cabinets above our washer and dryer, so the shelf above them got cleared off...we thought this might be a good place to set up a handful of some of our favorite pieces, at least, to enjoy. Hopefully she will leave them alone...
Here are a few day and night pics:


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

WitchyKitty,
You are brilliant! I never thought to decorate above my washer & dryer. What a great idea. Sure would make doing laundry more fun.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Candy Creature said:


> WitchyKitty,
> You are brilliant! I never thought to decorate above my washer & dryer. What a great idea. Sure would make doing laundry more fun.


Thanks! Lol, the second we put up the cabinets and cleared off the shelf, the very first thing that popped into my head was that I wanted to use it for holiday decorations!  My husband brought up the village bins and had me pick some out for him to set up...it was a cool idea.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice WitchyKitty. I never saw someone decorate a washer and dryer either. Cool and very clever! Great pics everyone.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Paul Melniczek said:


> Nice WitchyKitty. I never saw someone decorate a washer and dryer either. Cool and very clever! Great pics everyone.


Thanks. Lol, I have so many Halloween decorations to squeeze into my tiny house this year, that we had to get creative! 

Also, the laundry room has the back door to the house out to the driveway and garage. We use that door mostly, and so does our company, so anyone entering or leaving the house sees my little set up. We used to have it set up on a big platform in the living room each year. It takes up a lot of space and is perfect for the kitties to play "Kittyzilla", lol. If we ever set the whole thing up again, we will have to do something different...like on bookshelves or make a giant cat proof plexiglass cover for it!


----------



## Goog (Sep 3, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Thanks. Lol, I have so many Halloween decorations to squeeze into my tiny house this year, that we had to get creative!
> 
> Also, the laundry room has the back door to the house out to the driveway and garage. We use that door mostly, and so does our company, so anyone entering or leaving the house sees my little set up. We used to have it set up on a big platform in the living room each year. It takes up a lot of space and is perfect for the kitties to play "Kittyzilla", lol. If we ever set the whole thing up again, we will have to do something different...like on bookshelves or make a giant cat proof plexiglass cover for it!


Just an idea, but if you have space above your kitchen cabinets villages look cool up there, provided you can run a cord up. We don't have a Halloween village yet (it's on our list of things we want to get), but it's where we set up my spouse's Christmas village every year. We like it so much that when we remodel the kitchen we plan to put outlets up there. Plus, it's out of the way of Kittyzilla's.


----------



## toysaplenty (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi, Booswife, what is that on your dishwasher?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Goog said:


> Just an idea, but if you have space above your kitchen cabinets villages look cool up there, provided you can run a cord up. We don't have a Halloween village yet (it's on our list of things we want to get), but it's where we set up my spouse's Christmas village every year. We like it so much that when we remodel the kitchen we plan to put outlets up there. Plus, it's out of the way of Kittyzilla's.


It's closed in above our cabinets, so we can't put them there. I'd love to have area like that for decorating.


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

Love, love, love your collection of blow molds and the way you display them. Makes a wonderful visual!!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Here is our haunted parlour. 










And the witches have their corner apothecary cabinet.










The vampire lounge:










The museum of curiosities:










Fiji mermaid:


----------



## kmb123 (Oct 6, 2009)

Here's what we have so far…not the greatest lighting but you get the idea!


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

kmb, looks wonderful!! Everyone's done an awesome job! I'm going to set up on Oct. 1st. So excited!!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

keep it up everyone , i,m so envious of all your great homes how you really spooked them up , i can,t wait for my daughters birthday then i can decorate inside .


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Ahh! I'm actually starting to decorate early this year, but I'm still behind where I want to be ~ why is that always the case! Right now I've got bins everywhere! 
I'm loving all the creepy looks you guys are creating, though, and it's creating a lot of inspiration!

Question - do most of you have guests inside to enjoy all this gorgeous décor, or is it mostly just for you?


----------



## Vex_Nightshade (Sep 19, 2015)

I'm still unpacking as I only moved in with the other half at the end of August. I'm dying to start decorating!! I still have lots to buy/make


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

this is where the phrase Happy Halloween came from!! What a delightful scene, thx for sharing that with us!


----------



## Ellie13 (Sep 1, 2012)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Question - do most of you have guests inside to enjoy all this gorgeous décor, or is it mostly just for you?


Good question! I want to know the answer to that from people too. I decorate inside for me. No party or guests usually.


----------



## Goog (Sep 3, 2012)

We decorate inside mostly for us. We typically have a few friends over so their kids can go trick-or-treating with ours. Otherwise it's just the kids and their friends in and out of the house constantly. Normally the friends love that we decorate. We don't have parties, but it is a possibility in the future.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I finally started today. I took my bird house down from up on top of my Kitchen cabinets and washedh them all down and my cabinets as well as long as I was at it and put up my Spooky Town . I still have to figure out all my lighting and cords but at least I got stated. LOL


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> ...Right now I've got bins everywhere!
> ...Question - do most of you have guests inside to enjoy all this gorgeous décor, or is it mostly just for you?


"Bins everywhere," certainly sounds familiar! I'm deep into the sorting phase that has to happen before I can get things the way I want them. I need a place where I can lay everything out without tripping over it. 

We have a party as our main event. Since we have very few ToT's, and since the night-time weather is usual pretty cool by Halloween, the action tends to be indoors.


----------



## danimal3114u (Sep 5, 2009)

Great pics everyone!


----------



## Morgue Momma (Sep 8, 2015)

2014, my first "successful" party.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

ooojen said:


> "Bins everywhere," certainly sounds familiar! I'm deep into the sorting phase that has to happen before I can get things the way I want them. I need a place where I can lay everything out without tripping over it.
> 
> We have a party as our main event. Since we have very few ToT's, and since the night-time weather is usual pretty cool by Halloween, the action tends to be indoors.


Sorting takes more time than actually setting upLOL Good luck


----------



## Morgue Momma (Sep 8, 2015)

ooojen, Man, I can relate. My living room is a mess...bins emptied, basically all the stuff to set up is all over. And I can't set up the tables and dishes yet cuz they'll get dusty...I just want to get it done!!! Not good at waiting.


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

*Indoor Pictures*

Crappy cell pictures, started transforming the living room this week. Hoping to be done with all the indoor décor this week.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Talking Captain Jack, just a tiny portion of my animated Haunted Graveyard Show set up in the basement. The dog and crow are animated as well.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

About to start sorting through my things. I set up kind of a staging area in my dining room and group everything by the type of object it is, then I start to set up the "vignettes" in my house, one area at a time. I do this, so I can see everything I have and also so that I don't fall into a "habit" of setting things up the same way every year.


----------



## FutureFiyero (Aug 28, 2009)

LOVE the spirit in this thread! Fantastic photos, everyone!
Can't wait to decorate in here later! ... after a good vacuum and dusting of course.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Still have 1 stubborn house not lightng up but couldn't force myself to go up on that ladder one more time today.LOL It will get done tomorrow.LOL Sorry about the bad photos but my phone sucks it should have been a vampire. LOL then I miught actually like it.


----------



## Goog (Sep 3, 2012)

A few of my house so far. 








Our hallway. The signs are from Target's dollar section. The print was purchased in Salem.








Our fireplace.








Mumford. He was my first prop. He's mostly old household materials and cost about $10 to put together and is about 6' tall. He's getting a bit worn out.








The light fixture over our kitchen table. I found those ghouls at Dollar Tree several years ago and they are still some of my favorite purchases. I have more that get hung in trees.








The piano. One of the reasons I don't mind that my spouse purchased an instrument that no one in our house plays is that it's fun to decorate for holidays.








Our antique radio. The cross-stitch is one that I finished last year.


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

vwgirl said:


> Crappy cell pictures, started transforming the living room this week. Hoping to be done with all the indoor décor this week.


Pictures look good to me. Nice job. I've always thought that prop with the hat looked like actor William Devane.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Things are slow going here, but last night I finally finished our fireplace decorations. Imagine every time you open a bin of Halloween stuff & take something out, your DD4 asks at least 18 questions per item, and your DS almost 2 tries to grab everything and either eat it, throw it or whack his sister in the head with it. 
That's our decorating process around here! 



















We use the fireplace regularly in the fall & winter, otherwise I'd stick some bones or something inside. 
I glued a bunch of googly eyes onto a dollar store frame & will hopefully get a family photo of the four of us to put inside this year.
The skeleton says things - he's from my Mom and she got him from Christmas Tree Shops this year for about $20. 
Some close up photos are in my album.


----------



## Teresa.Macabre (Aug 8, 2015)

Have some more pictures of the downstairs decor, I took all these during the day so you could see everything since the last set of pictures were at night showing the lights.

Living Room





























Dining Room








Kitchen






















Stairway Landing


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I love your decorations especially your Ouija Cheese Board. that is too cute.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Teresa Macabra - I really like your bat silhouettes. I haven't seen so many positions before!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> It's a lot of stuff
> View attachment 257610
> 
> View attachment 257611
> ...


Just had to jump in and say how much I'm enjoying this thread. Everyone's displays look so amazing! Great job to all and keep them coming. 

Booswife, where did you get that haunted house piece in the bottom picture of your post?


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Its great wht you all have done , so many cool decor photos , and i love the ouija cheese board as well , but not as much as your cool quirky old fashioned hearse ornament on your last photo Teresa.Macabre , that is so good on so many levels .


----------



## Teresa.Macabre (Aug 8, 2015)

pacman said:


> Its great wht you all have done , so many cool decor photos , and i love the ouija cheese board as well , but not as much as your cool quirky old fashioned hearse ornament on your last photo Teresa.Macabre , that is so good on so many levels .


Thanks! That hearse is one of my favourite finds for the year. I found it at Marshalls and it's probably going to be something I keep out all year.


----------



## Teresa.Macabre (Aug 8, 2015)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Teresa Macabra - I really like your bat silhouettes. I haven't seen so many positions before!


Thanks!  I love the bats from Target, and they stay on really well... the silhouettes on my fridge are from last year. I have a lot of large windows and mirrors throughout the house so I love add them where I can.


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

Everybody's homes are looking great! I am so far behind and with the party in less than three weeks I have hit full panic mode!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Set up the mantle above the fireplace today.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Wonderful pics everyone!!!


----------



## Creepcakes (Sep 9, 2015)

Downstairs bathroom. Hung bloody sheets on the walls and put this creeper in the tub. I added some false eyeballs to a cheap mask. Blood cling-ons on the mirror and some more murdered dolls on the toilet tank lid. Red strobe light when the lights are off. I haven't used this bathroom since I set it up, eek!


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Finally got most indoor stuff done! Just need a few more things here and there, mostly candles and a few more things to hang on the wall. Here are some "vignettes" of my décor!....


----------



## harvestmoon (Aug 29, 2010)

I didn't get a picture of my witch prop beside the potions and such, but she's there  and kitty was caught playing with the Halloween mesh tubing while I was decorating, so it was too cute not to post him


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Our dining room table with handmade tablecloth. We have used this type of cheesy vinyl placemats for the last 15 years. But they are fun and the kids love them.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Our downstairs bathroom is Halloween year round, but it's had a few upgrades this year.

























Can't really get a good picture of the spiderweb shower curtain or a few other things in there. It's small & shaped funny.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Love that bathroom, really charming!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

lilibat said:


> Our downstairs bathroom is Halloween year round, but it's had a few upgrades this year.
> 
> View attachment 261407
> 
> ...


Looks Great and I love the Halloween towels. I have only ever seen hand towels for Halloween.


----------



## StaceyLynn (Oct 14, 2012)

Love, love, love the Myers house! Where did you find that?! Also loving the Haunted Mansion organ!


----------



## StaceyLynn (Oct 14, 2012)

Holy cow! That's awesome! I'd be afraid to get up in the middle of night to pee though. ;-)


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

Ok, so I got up early today (boooo) and started hammering out the inside of the house, heres what I've got done so far...


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

and some more...


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

and yet some more, lol


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

Ok last one for now promise


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

That all looks really nice, spookydave! The wolf head may be my favorite, and nice use of the piano for a scene too.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Holy cow, you did all that in one day?! I could use you around here . Everything looks phenomenal; love, love, love that piano. Beautiful home.


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

Thanks, ya but i'm feeling it now, hahaha


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

Here are some dark shots. I'm pretty happy with the way it looks


----------



## pellollo (Aug 18, 2014)

Foamy


----------



## missmandylion (Oct 6, 2013)

Busy day today. Got my living room/spider room going. Don't mind the puppy models who refuse to get out of my pictures.  
Used most all of my beef netting - will look better once the lighting is up (i'll post some more photos then). Starting to get excited!


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

Man I dont know if I would be comfortable sitting in that room!! Great job missmandy!!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

spookydave i love the Frankenstein prop my favorite and the skellies look great as well , and missmandylion , HELL NO i love what you have done but even though there decorations i could not sit in your room ..... lol great work .


----------



## jenrens (Sep 16, 2015)

Now that is the scariest thing I have ever seen...!! Good job.



missmandylion said:


> Busy day today. Got my living room/spider room going. Don't mind the puppy models who refuse to get out of my pictures.
> Used most all of my beef netting - will look better once the lighting is up (i'll post some more photos then). Starting to get excited!
> 
> View attachment 262044


----------



## Kingofpain86 (Apr 19, 2015)

Our living room... the clown is a little out of place right now but he'll eventually be moved outside on Halloween night.


----------



## Hotchilipepper (Oct 2, 2015)

Halloween fireplace mantel


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

Hotchilipepper said:


> Halloween fireplace mantel
> View attachment 262359
> View attachment 262360
> View attachment 262361


Love this look! Great job!  Welcome to Halloween Forum!!


----------



## Dinobuzz (Oct 12, 2015)

RedSonja said:


> Finally got most indoor stuff done! Just need a few more things here and there, mostly candles and a few more things to hang on the wall. Here are some "vignettes" of my décor!....


LOVE all of your decor! If you don't mind me asking, where did you get the black fuzzy owl? He's adorable!


----------



## Kris Kragle (Sep 21, 2015)

Ditto on lovin' the owl.


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru (Sep 17, 2015)

Dat owl though


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I am having a terrible time getting my act together to get everything up. 

I scored a little pink aluminum Christmas tree that my aunt was pitching & my husband painted it black. If anyone here has ever tried to paint some of these small Christmas trees black you'll know that it's nearly impossible & takes many cans of spray paint to completely cover the whole thing, so he did just a couple of coats & it sorta looks purplish black which is actually pretty cool looking with the purple lights I have on it.

I have some ornaments for it with my Hallmark Daryl Dixon ornament near the top but it never occurred to me that I'd need hooks for these ornaments & I have not the first clue where the ornament hooks are. 

Every year when we put the Christmas tree away I say "I'm putting these where I can find them next year" & I can never freaking find them. 

The Christmas stuff is next to my Halloween stuff in the basement & I have looked through all the boxes where I think they should be...**sigh**...I will now do early what I usually do the day after we put up the tree, I will go buy ornament hooks somewhere since everyone already has Christmas stuff out anyway. 

So I will have about 1,000 ornaments hooks all in different places. Maybe eventually I will have enough in enough places I will actually find them one day.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

RCIAG said:


> I have some ornaments for it with my Hallmark Daryl Dixon ornament near the top but it never occurred to me that I'd need hooks for these ornaments & I have not the first clue where the ornament hooks are.
> 
> Every year when we put the Christmas tree away I say "I'm putting these where I can find them next year" & I can never freaking find them.
> 
> ...


This happens to me too! I have resorted to just using a paper clip at times


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I decorated the door at my Grandma's assisted living apartment last night! She puts all the others to shame! Hahaha!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Your Grandma is awesome to let you do that Stochey! I hope he doesn't send any of the other old folks into a heart attack!!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

RCIAG said:


> Your Grandma is awesome to let you do that Stochey! I hope he doesn't send any of the other old folks into a heart attack!!


Haha! She actually asked me too! The zombie baby is hers (although it stays with my stuff because she has such limited room) and she tries to buy my butler from me every year! She loves him and calls him her boyfriend! Lol!


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

I don't know if it's such a good idea to be startling old people, lol. Looks great!!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Stochey said:


> I decorated the door at my Grandma's assisted living apartment last night! She puts all the others to shame! Hahaha!
> 
> 
> View attachment 264210


Great Job I bet everyone gets a kick out of it.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Awwww!!!  They made her take it down 




Stochey said:


> I decorated the door at my Grandma's assisted living apartment last night! She puts all the others to shame! Hahaha!
> 
> 
> View attachment 264210


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Stochey said:


> Awwww!!!  They made her take it down


Thats not very nice of them. Put it up inside her room.LOL


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

A few of my indoor decorations the one sitting in the chair and standing by the butler is my oldest granddaughter.LOL


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

SInce the weather has been horrible outside, I put a things inside...


----------



## newbie (Oct 11, 2014)

We decorate the entire house ,front and backyard for our annual Halloween party ,but this is my fireplace that I get the most comments on


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

Very cool newbie


----------



## Vater (Oct 10, 2014)

I'll participate! Scene setters can be such a PITA to put up. \


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

We had our Halloween party this past Saturday to coincide with our daughter's birthday. Here are some pics of the indoor decor:


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

newbie said:


> We decorate the entire house ,front and backyard for our annual Halloween party ,but this is my fireplace that I get the most comments on
> View attachment 265322


Nice job.


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

Couple more


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

Some close-ups


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Kitchen pretty much always looks like this year round. Sadly you can't see details like the skull & pumpkin dish scrubbers, all the halloween spatulas, all the rugs, etc.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Kitchen pretty much always looks like this year round.


----------



## Stephasaurus (Sep 25, 2015)

So many lovely, spooky homes! I'm getting really inspired...

I usually don't decorate too much for Halloween because my mom often plans our annual vacation around the holiday (she's not as much into Halloween as me and my husband). But it was up to ME to plan our trip this year, so naturally, I scheduled it for AFTER the Big Day! As a result, I went nuts. 

I tend to go with a mix-n-match approach--whatever suits my fancy, really. It's a bit scattershot, but we like it. Here are a few pics:


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

Love the vintage stuff, looks great!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

good to see HAMMER HORROR represented as well with the old favorite UNIVERSAL MONSTERS , nice Display Stephasaurus.


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

Love the vintage stuff, so creepy to me!


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

Stephasaurus said:


> So many lovely, spooky homes! I'm getting really inspired...
> 
> I usually don't decorate too much for Halloween because my mom often plans our annual vacation around the holiday (she's not as much into Halloween as me and my husband). But it was up to ME to plan our trip this year, so naturally, I scheduled it for AFTER the Big Day! As a result, I went nuts.
> 
> ...


Great vintage collection, love it.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Party Decorations are up in the dining room.


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

Looks great lilibat, great lighting!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

lilibat said:


> Party Decorations are up in the dining room.
> 
> View attachment 266053
> View attachment 266054


looks spooky cool.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Needed to close off the laundry room but let the cats still have access to the litter box in there so I came up with this guy.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Finally got some photos uploaded! I think I already posted my mantle, but here's my entryway, dining room & front window. 
More photos & some close-ups in my 2015 album.


----------



## little_miss_scare_all (Oct 13, 2015)

Great photos everyone!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Where in the world did you find that old fashion hearse? Love how it looks, Teresa Macabre!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Frist, I am little green seeing how you all set up this year. Second, sorry I am late to posting my pictures.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## Elmen (Nov 2, 2015)

Awesome decorations!!!


----------



## Alexscaresme (Jul 17, 2015)

I love love love this thread. I wish there were more pics &#55357;&#56852;


----------



## Dinobuzz (Oct 12, 2015)

Here's some of our 2015 decor: ugh, for some reason my pics won't post after I click upload images....


----------



## Blades006 (Sep 18, 2015)

Awesome pictures everyone 

Here are a few photos of some of our indoor Halloween decos:

View attachment 268874


View attachment 268875


View attachment 268876


View attachment 268877


View attachment 268878


View attachment 268879


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

that is really neat pictures everyone. DROOL!


----------

